# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ขายเคส Galaxy K Zoom พร้อมฝาปิดเลนส์อัตโนมัติ

## mickeylee

ขายเคส Auto Pop Cover สำหรับ Samsung Galaxy K Zoom
Case Samsung Galaxy S5 K Zoom 
Case Samsung Galaxy K Zoom 
เคส Case Samsung Galaxy K Zoom 
Galaxy K Zoom Case 
เคส K Zoom สวยๆ 

สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัด 
สินค้าคุณภาพเยี่ยม นำเข้าจากเกาหลี
มีสายคล้องที่มือด้วย 
สั่งซื้อได้ที่ line Id : mickeyle

ลอง link เข้าไปดูสินค้าใน youtube ตามด้านล่างเลยครับ 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGtqnYETO3w

ขอบคุณมากครับ 

มิกกี้
089-816 2885 
www.b2g-thai.com

----------


## Admin

กรุณาลงราคาให้ครบองค์ประกอบของกระทู้การซื้อขายด้วยครับ มิฉะนั้นกระทู้จะถูกลบออกครับ

----------

